# Sonntagsausflug durch die HaBe's am 14.11.04



## ouchylove (9. November 2004)

Hallo allesamt,

wer hat Lust am Sonntag durch die HaBes zu fahren? Ich weiss, dass "Überroller" auch eine Tour gepostet hat, aber 12 ist mir leider zu spät. Ich würde gerne von 11:00 Uhr bis max. 15:00 Uhr fahren (muss danach leider noch arbeiten). Eine nette Tour, ohne zu lange Pausen, da es schon ziemlich kalt geworden ist  Wie immer hoffe ich, dass sich jemand finden wird der sich noch besser auskennt als ich ...

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Rabbit (10. November 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer hoffe ich, dass sich jemand finden wird der sich noch besser auskennt als ich ...


Ich würde ja gerne, aber diese Wochenende kann ich (und das auch nur ausserhalb der Reihe) nur am Samstag.
Allerdings, sollte man den Wettervorhersagen glauben schenken können, so macht mir biken bei Graupelschauern natürlich keinen Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (10. November 2004)

Moin Moin,
bin dabei... 
Gruß,
Beppo


----------



## OBRADY (10. November 2004)

Ich komme auch mit....

Bis Sonntag
Anja


----------



## Marec (10. November 2004)

Na gut,

wollte eigentlich ausschlafen, in Ruhe frühstücken, langsam in die Gänge kommen... aber, wenn alle um 11 fahren wollen... dann fahr ich doch einfach mit. Hab ja ne Woche Urlaub...  
Gruß Marec


----------



## Gerrit (12. November 2004)

Für den Fall, dass ich mich losreißen kann: Wo ist denn Treffpunkt? K-Hütte oder die "Hasenbucht"  an der Autobahn?


gerrit


----------



## ouchylove (12. November 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Fall, dass ich mich losreißen kann: Wo ist denn Treffpunkt? K-Hütte oder die "Hasenbucht"  an der Autobahn?
> 
> 
> gerrit



... die Hasenbucht .... an der Autobahn ... reiss dich mal los ... wäre nett ...

Gruss,
Verena


----------



## aha (12. November 2004)

Hallo,


ich bin vor ca. 4 Monaten nach HH gezogen und schon mal mit euch gefahren. Ich würde gern am Sonntag mitkommen. Wo ist die Hasenbucht?

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## madbull (12. November 2004)

aha schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wo ist die Hasenbucht? ...



Google hilft:



			
				goooooogle schrieb:
			
		

> Huatulco (Mexiko)
> Die mexikanische Hafenstadt Huatulco war ehemals ein kleines Fischerdorf, ca. 50 km südlich von Puerto Angel entfernt. In der heutigen Zeit erstreckt sich die Stadt über 35 km auf neun Buchten und zahlreiche Strände; einige dieser Buchten sind aber nur mit dem Boot zu erreichen. Ferner liegt Huatulco am Fuße des "weißen Berges", dem "Monte Alban". Seine Spitze wurde vor 2.500 Jahren abgetragen; auf dem Plateau errichteten die Zapoteken Tempel, Paläste und Pyramiden, die auch heute noch besichtigt werden können.
> 
> Ausflüge in Huatulco (Mexiko)
> ...



























































OK - ernsthaft: Bei der neuerdings so schön "Hasenbucht" betitelten Örtlichket handelt es sich um den "Ehesdorfer Parkplatz". Der Namensgeber (der Hase sozusagen) wird sich sicher gleich melden und seine vorformatierte Anfahrtskizze posten...


----------



## STEF1 (12. November 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei... STEFFI


----------



## Rabbit (12. November 2004)

aha schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin vor ca. 4 Monaten nach HH gezogen und schon mal mit euch gefahren.


Mit oder ohne Helm? 


> Wo ist die Hasenbucht?


Guckst Du >HIER<

Viel Spaß am Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julianernst (13. November 2004)

Hallo auch ich komme mit   

Bis Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Tracer (13. November 2004)

Bin dabei + IGD + Andy + Wolfgang!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Sanz (13. November 2004)

Hallo Verena,

Silvia und ich müssen morgen ordentlich Punkte sammeln und kommen somit auch!

Andre


----------



## ouchylove (13. November 2004)

Hallo allesamt,

also ich werde die Tour nicht mehr im LMB posten . Morgen um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz "Hasenbucht". Das Wetter wird gut und ich freu mich ...

Morgen wird ja auch zum ersten Mal unser ganzes "Team" zusammen fahren, da werden auch  eine Menge Punkte zusammenkommen 

Bis dahin,
verena


----------



## OBRADY (13. November 2004)

Freu mich auf morgen...

Anja


----------



## Alan (13. November 2004)

Punktegeier.... Kannibalen.... Trainingsweltmeister....  

Viel Spaß, werde in den ersten 15 min an auch denken, dann geht es auch für mich los.

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (13. November 2004)

Ich habe mir erlaubt eine Paralele Tour um 12:30 für morgen zu eintragen, 11 Uhr ist für mich viel zu früh, ich brauche alleine für die transport nach Harburg mindestens eine stunde.  Ich wurde mich freuen ob jemanden morgen mittfährt, sonnst werde ich alleine fahren. 

Morten.


----------



## ouchylove (14. November 2004)

Hallo allesamt,

ich habe mir doch wohl tatsächlich eine Grippe oder fette Erkältung eingefangen ... dicker Hals, schmerzende Gliedmaßen und rote, glänzende Augen ... "Kind, du gehörst ins Bett" hätte meine Mutti gesagt und das werd ich dann wohl auch machen ...

Also, sorry, habt viel Spass und geniesst die Sonne ... nächsten Sonntag oder Samstag bin ich wieder dabei ...

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Beppo (14. November 2004)

Moin Verena,
ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung, ohne TV   und hör´ auf Mutti, denn sonst kannst Du erst in 2 Wochen wieder Teampunkte sammeln...

Schnelle internette Grüße,
Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (14. November 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung ...


Die Wünsche ich dir natürlich auch! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!

Allen Punktehungrigen viel Spaß heute, ich werde bei dem herrlichen Wetter einen schönen Hafenbummel mit meinem Sohn inklusiv Besichtigung der Rickmer Rickmers unternehmen!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Gerrit (14. November 2004)

Ich schaff's leider nicht - werde mich heute nachmittag auf heimatlichen Wegen auf Höhenmetersuche begeben 

Viel Spaß und lasst die Knochen heile - die Wurzeln sind rutschig...

gerrit


----------



## Tracer (14. November 2004)

Es war Heute eine nette Tour. Gemeinsam gestartet und gemeinsam beendet. Super Wetter und nette Biker/in.
Als Treffüpunkt finde ich einfach die Kartner Hütte als die bessere lössung, es lässt sich schneller erreichen und es gibt genügend Parkplätze!
Wir sehen uns dann mitte Dez. wieder!
Willy

P.S.:Ouchylove ....gute Besserung!


----------



## Janny (14. November 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Kartner Hütte als die bessere lössung, es lässt sich schneller erreichen



Ja, für die, die aus Norden kommen vielleicht. Ich hingegen liebe die Hasenbucht, weil ich 10 Minuten länger Schlafen kann, wenn von dort gestartet wird. 
Ansonsten fand' ich die Tour deswegen schön, weil endlich mal nicht so gerast wurde. Auf die Pausen könnte ich verzichten, aber die gehören doch zur Tourzeit und gehen somit in die anrechenbare Zeit in den Winterpokal ein, oder?   
So, schnell noch den Genesungswünschen meiner Vorredner angeschlossen: Werd' gesund!
Bis denne


----------



## Alan (14. November 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Pausen könnte ich verzichten, aber die gehören doch zur Tourzeit und gehen somit in die anrechenbare Zeit in den Winterpokal ein, oder?



Nö.... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1480746&postcount=13

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1568009&postcount=466

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1568561&postcount=479

Aber jeder trägt's wohl so ein, wie er es möchte und für richtig hält. Es geht ja um den Spaß. Ob die Punkte nachher vergleichbar sind, wenn interessiert's?

Det


----------



## ouchylove (15. November 2004)

Guten Morgen,

schön, dass es eine nette Tour war ... hab ich mir fast gedacht bei den Leuten, die dabei waren .

Ich wollte mich noch schnell für die netten Genesungswünsche bedanken ... ich würde ja jetzt sagen, dass es mir schon viel besser geht, aber ... 

Alles wird gut,
verena


----------



## Rabbit (15. November 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten fand' ich die Tour deswegen schön, weil endlich mal nicht so gerast wurde.


Wenn das jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint war, dann müßte ich mich ja ärgern nicht dabei gewesen zu sein ... 
Aber, ich hatte auch so einen Herrlichen Sonn(en)tag!

Um jetzt mal die Wünsche von Tracer (mehr Parkraum) und Janny (länger schlafen  ) unter einen Hut zu bringen möchte ich mal folgenden Vorschlag machen. Wie wäre es denn zukünftig mit dem Parkplatz am *Eißendorfer Waldweg* (Appenbüttel), gut zu erreichen über die A7, Anschlußstelle Marmstorf und auch für Personen, die mit dem ÖPNV anreisen nicht unwesentlich weiter als "mein" Lieblingsparkplatz!

Hier mal ein Link zur Karte

Ich könnte ja mal eine Umfrage machen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thol (15. November 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann müßte ich mich ja ärgern nicht dabei gewesen zu sein ...


  Jeeep, solltest du   !!



			
				Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn zukünftig mit dem Parkplatz am *Eißendorfer Waldweg* (Appenbüttel), ...


  Kommt mir sehr entgegen ! Vote for !!

  @ Verena: Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir...

  Gruß
  Olaf


----------

